# buying Malaysian mantids



## mantidsandgeckos (Jul 28, 2008)

Maybe you can buy orchid mantids or other mantids from www.reptilesmalaysia.com.They told me that they ship international.But they are not replying to me now... &lt;_&lt; &lt;_&lt; &lt;_&lt;


----------



## chrisboy101 (Jul 28, 2008)

you have to be patient with sites like that


----------



## pohchunyee (Jul 28, 2008)

They have an address in the website. Since you are in Malaysia, why not just drive up to Bukit Damansara and check them out. If they are not like what they claim ....... you can be sure not to get anything from them.


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 28, 2008)

malaysia isnt really the smallest country eh


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 28, 2008)

Woo, they have orchid mantises!!!!


----------



## Meiji (Jul 28, 2008)

OGIGA said:


> Woo, they have orchid mantises!!!!


if you're in the USA it makes more sense to get them from mantisplace.com, right?


----------



## pedro92 (Jul 28, 2008)

Meiji said:


> if you're in the USA it makes more sense to get them from mantisplace.com, right?


Sometimes buying in a place where they are more common they are cheaper. 33$ each for a orchid mantis is quite high but its part of the supply and demand economy.


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 29, 2008)

Meiji said:


> if you're in the USA it makes more sense to get them from mantisplace.com, right?


I'm actually a lot more interested in oothecae than mantises. If I get some, I want to get a whole lot.


----------



## mantidsandgeckos (Jul 30, 2008)

They also have theopropus  .I think you have to email them to buy things from them.


----------



## pohchunyee (Jul 30, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> malaysia isnt really the smallest country eh


From the southern tip of Malaysia to the northern tip of Malaysia is about 8-9 hours driving (not too bad). from east to west, 2-3 hours to the central and the due to underdevelopment in the west of Peninsular malaysia, it takes another 5-6 hours.

However, it will be way longers to travel in the Borneo side of Malaysia, may takes days from one tip to the other end. Not that small actually.

One of the smallest country is Singapore.................. a tiny tiny island south of peninsular Malaysia. Round trip of Singapore is only 4-5 hours I think


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 2, 2008)

So did anyone find out if they will sell orchid oothecae?


----------



## mantidsandgeckos (Aug 2, 2008)

Why not ask by e-mail?


----------



## collinchang635 (Aug 21, 2008)

pohchunyee said:


> They have an address in the website. Since you are in Malaysia, why not just drive up to Bukit Damansara and check them out. If they are not like what they claim ....... you can be sure not to get anything from them.


How do you know they are from Bukit Damansara? I checked out the website but I couldn't find the address. If its not too much trouble, can you post the address here?


----------



## pohchunyee (Aug 21, 2008)

Check on their website on the "Contact Us"

http://www.reptilesmalaysia.com/contact/

it has the address, number and emails.


----------



## Ian (Aug 21, 2008)

I do like their use of wordpress, I must say  

I've contacted them before, but never received a reply.


----------



## collinchang635 (Aug 21, 2008)

pohchunyee said:


> Check on their website on the "Contact Us"http://www.reptilesmalaysia.com/contact/
> 
> it has the address, number and emails.


Thanks!


----------



## collinchang635 (Aug 23, 2008)

I think this is a bogus website. This is becaue I tried to go to the address shown on their website but there was no such road. The address was a fake.


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 23, 2008)

I Like Mantis said:


> I think this is a bogus website. This is becaue I tried to go to the address shown on their website but there was no such road. The address was a fake.


I found it. So if you have a problem with you order, just go right over there to demand your mantises!

And uhh, I've seen double posts, but triple posts?


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 23, 2008)

Might wanna check out their Terms and Conditions too.



> 3. All orders that comply with the minimum order policy will be exempted from shipping and freight charges. Minimum order for any purchase is set at USD 3,000 for all countries other than the EU Eurozone. Minimum order for any purchase from the EU Eurozone is set at EUR 2,000.


I don't know if they use commas the way we use decimals but I didn't know that dollars can get precise to the thousandths.


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 23, 2008)

OGIGA said:


> I found it. So if you have a problem with you order, just go right over there to demand your mantises!And uhh, I've seen double posts, but triple posts?


may i remind you of mantis dude(no offense) who posted 4 times the same


----------



## collinchang635 (Aug 25, 2008)

OGIGA said:


> I found it. So if you have a problem with you order, just go right over there to demand your mantises!And uhh, I've seen double posts, but triple posts?


Sorry :blink: Don't know how it happened :mellow:


----------



## collinchang635 (Aug 25, 2008)

The map is correct but as you can see, there is a Jalan Setiemurni 1 through 7. Jalan Setiamurni 1 - 7 is a housing area. There is nothing along the yellow coloured road except traffic lights and stuff. No shops. The only shops in the area is at Jalan Medan Setia unless the office is a house.


----------



## Ian (Aug 25, 2008)

Well, it's odd how the website is all so nicely laid out, but there is little on pricing and ordering. Moreover - they don't reply to emails.

It's either some kind of scam, or marketing trial to see if things would really work out for them.

A little odd.


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 25, 2008)

It's not uncommon to find businesses at residential areas in developing countries. Actually, a lot of companies in the US started in people's garages too.


----------



## pohchunyee (Aug 25, 2008)

My brother and I actually breed Discus fish in our house when we are you and sell them among pet shops, at the top of our season, we counted more than 10,000 fishes. Hundreds of fish tanks!! This person might be breeding mantis at home?


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh yeah, talk about Mantisplace!


----------



## collinchang635 (Aug 26, 2008)

Maybe, but they are still not replying to my e-mails. &lt;_&lt;


----------



## mantidsandgeckos (Aug 30, 2008)

I Like Mantis said:


> Maybe, but they are still not replying to my e-mails. &lt;_&lt;


I tried e-mailing them again, but there is no reply...they replied to me last time but when I ask about pricing they stopped replying...


----------



## collinchang635 (Sep 5, 2008)

They are not a bogus website. They just e-mailed me and told me they will have Deroplatys Dessicata next month.


----------



## mantidsandgeckos (Sep 5, 2008)

YAY!!! NOW I CAN GET THEM!!


----------



## collinchang635 (Sep 6, 2008)

They should have them already. They e-mailed me last month telling me that they will have mantids this month. Here is Brandon's phone number +60162383827 or 0162383827 for Malaysians. He e-mailed me. He told me he couldn't e-mail people as their website had technical errors. They should have Deroplatys Dessicata. Here is their e-mail if anyone wants to order [email protected]


----------



## mantidian (Sep 7, 2008)

pohchunyee said:


> From the southern tip of Malaysia to the northern tip of Malaysia is about 8-9 hours driving (not too bad). from east to west, 2-3 hours to the central and the due to underdevelopment in the west of Peninsular malaysia, it takes another 5-6 hours.However, it will be way longers to travel in the Borneo side of Malaysia, may takes days from one tip to the other end. Not that small actually.
> 
> One of the smallest country is Singapore.................. a tiny tiny island south of peninsular Malaysia. Round trip of Singapore is only 4-5 hours I think


nope

abt an hour or so

my mum sell houses and a 3000+ condominium costs s$5 000 000l!!

i live in a hdb with only 2 rooms and cost s$280 000!!!


----------

